# Samsung NP370R5E-s05in



## thinkdigit123 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi. Need to buy a laptop urgently.
Have posted here earlier...my budget is 50k (strict). 
Finally zeroed in on the *SAMSUNG NP370R5E-s05in*
(please do not talk about np550p5c-s04in... already ruled out bcz of unavailability & higher price... waiting for haswell is over bcz these haswell laptops will be well over my budget as revealed by the just released laptops by HP, Tohsiba in the USA. )

link here: NP370R5E-S05IN - TECH SPECS | SAMSUNG India

Here goes the specs of *np370r5e-s05in*:
Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 3230M (2.6GHz, 3MB L3 Cache)
hm 76 chipset
*amd 8750m* 2gb ddr3 with powerexpress
6GB DDR3 System Memory at 1,600MHz (4GB x 1 + 2GB x 1)
2 SODIMM
1TB S-ATA II Hard Drive (5,400RPM)
39.6cm (15.6) HD LED Display (1366 x 768), Anti-Reflective
3 cell *43 Whr* battery
*NO DVD drive*
*combo speaker-out/mic-in port*
lightweight! only *1.99kg*

ok...this config tick marks all my checkpoints:
i5, 1tb, 6gb, a class 2 GPU (notebookcheck.net), good ASS...thats all i need!

BUT BUT BUT...
please clarify these doubts of mine:

1. this baby has no dvd drive. So what problems am i gonna face with an external dvd drive (I have never used one) ? Or does the external dvd drive function same as an internal one?

2. it has a speaker-out/mic-in combo port. And i need to do some home audio recording stuff. So will it work properly? *Is there a splitter/adapter/combo-splitter available in the market?* Is this port exactly same as those found on phones?? Samsung combo ports in phones are different than those found on others, say MMX...bcz samsung headphones (or rather, headsets) dont work on MMX!!! So this combo port is my biggest concern!

3. The battery life!!! Its just a 43Whr (3 cell) battery! Come on sammy, at least put a 48Whr! Guys, please confirm about this battery...will it suffice for about 4 hours usage on web browsing & programming?? And, any difference for 3 cell or 6 cell battery??

alright, so that's all the doubt in mind before i get this lappy of my dreams!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Ext. DVD drive shouldn't give any problem normally. Just u have to carry it everywhere with ur laptop. Put it in ur laptop bag, simple

2. I've never seen splitter/combo-splitter. But I've seen a small 3.5mm jack hub, which will give you 2x 3.5mm jacks after plugging into one 3.5mm jack.

3. In Snapdeal some users have posted that battery life is not upto the mark(maybe they were expecting 6-7 hrs like that of ultrabook), but I think it should give 3-4 hours of battery backup atleast. 

BTW Samsung's A.S.S is good but not quick, so be patient(i.e. they will take more time for checking your laptop & also for replacement of faulty part[Durgapur's service centre was like that])


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Also in my experience Samsung laptops lack proper cooling so gaming may be problem


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

My friend has NP300E5V-S02IN. and he has a *PROBLEM* 

pls let me know how you have activated the 8750 m CHIP after buying it.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

You have a high budget but this laptop is actually really good compared to some higher priced ones. Get it from flipkart at a discounted price of about 40.5k.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jun 27, 2013)

@anupam_pb


> BTW Samsung's A.S.S is good but not quick, so be patient(i.e. they will take more time for checking your laptop & also for replacement of faulty part[Durgapur's service centre was like that])


well, my college is in Durgapur (NIT) so my laptop will be used there only but i can come home on weekends so i maybe well off by giving my laptop for servicing to the Kolkata service centre rather than the Durgapur service centre!   

@sunE


> You have a high budget but this laptop is actually really good compared to some higher priced ones. Get it from flipkart at a discounted price of about 40.5k.


Bro, my luck is too bad. With my budget of 50k i would have got way better laptops. Lenovo Z500's gt645m got replaced by gt635m so not buying it. Dell inspiron 15r turbo is out-of-market. Samsung np550p5c-s04in prices went up but even when i decided to en-cash the Galaxy Tab 2 Duo offer, the laptops went out-of-stock! 

@Chaitaniya


> Also in my experience Samsung laptops lack proper cooling so gaming may be problem


i wont be gaming day in & day out. Just check-out-the-latest-games gaming. Not hardcore gamer here. 
So not really worried about temps...will get a cooler if heats up too much. 

.
.
.
I need more info on my audio recording criteria! Please...more info!!!


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wohooo!! Just ordered the np370r5e-s05in from Flipkart. Unfortunately, i just missed the 5% discount offer (the offer was revoked just the night before. :'( ) ... Cant wait to lay my hands on this baby. Expected date of delivery : 6th July. Did Cash-on-delivery!
:green:  

Lets pray the entire process goes well...   

.


----------



## savvy (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase... Please give a review on it when you get your hands on it... We are also looking for it....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah a review would be very much Appreciated



thinkdigit123 said:


> Did Cash-on-delivery!



AFAIK CoD is available for only 25k orders..
Call customer support & confirm if they are actually processing.


----------



## SunE (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats! Do tell us how you find the laptop.

@Chaitanya COD orders are up to 50k not 25k.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

SunE said:


> @Chaitanya COD orders are up to 50k not 25k.



Might be they changed their Policies..  ( good for OP)


----------



## powerstarprince (Jun 28, 2013)

lenovo z500 has 740m now and comes at much lesser price of 43k .. anyways gratz for ur purchase amd cards are really good. If i had waited for 6 months , would have got a class 2 gpu laptop for 3.5k more..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> @anupam_pb
> 
> well, my college is in Durgapur (NIT) so my laptop will be used there only but i can come home on weekends so i maybe well off by giving my laptop for servicing to the Kolkata service centre rather than the Durgapur service centre!


Ya, that's a better option....... Run PcMark & unigine heaven in your laptop & post results. Also check its max. temp while gaming(use CPUID)

BTW I too study in NIT DGP..
What's ur name & year ? PM me


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

savvy said:


> Congrats on your purchase... Please give a review on it when you get your hands on it... We are also looking for it....



Sure!! I am gonna do an in-depth review of this machine. I combed the internet all thru but there were no reviews available for this laptop. My review is gonna be the first one! (will take some time bcz college reopens from next week!)



Chaitanya said:


> Yeah a review would be very much Appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A review will come up from me for sure...

COD is upto 50k.



shadow said:


> lenovo z500 has 740m now and comes at much lesser price of 43k .. anyways gratz for ur purchase amd cards are really good. If i had waited for 6 months , would have got a class 2 gpu laptop for 3.5k more..



Whoaa!! Dude, can u kindly provide a link to substantiate your info?? I dont see gt 740m on a lenovo z500 anywhere HERE IN INDIA.   



anupam_pb said:


> Run PcMark & unigine heaven in your laptop & post results. Also check its max. temp while gaming(use CPUID)


I am gonna do an in-depth review once my laptop arrives. What else benchmarks to run?? You Y500 review was fabulous!



anupam_pb said:


> BTW I too study in NIT DGP..What's ur name & year ? PM me


PM-ed you!! 

.

Got the SHIPPING confirmation text from flipkart today afternoon!! 
"It will be delivered to you in 2-3 business days", says the SMS.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> What else benchmarks to run??



State about build quality, quality of materials used, quality of Hinges & CD drives..
screen quality/brightness/color accuracy.
Now on keyboard/touchpad
Speaker & Webcam quality
No. & placement of ports

Gaming & Synthetic Benchmarks

HDD performance.

This should be enough & BTW do not forget to state manufacturer of components like HDD,Ram etc..


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2013)

The 740m equipped Lenovo Z500 is available on flipkart. Will be getting that instead of this Samsung one 

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z500-59-380463-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhz5g5p68vuzg?pid=COMDHZ5DPFC2YZHY&ref=6e880ef3-751c-434d-965b-7d007a681279


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 2, 2013)

It was 43990/- for 2 days but then price changed
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

@ALL
*Gentlemen, i just called up Flipkart and cancelled my Samsung np370 order... instead replaced it with the new Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m. Thank you @SunE for the valuable info!*

.
.
.
.
Please Note: I ordered for the 2gb GPU option. The exact model-part-number is Lenovo Ideapad z500 59-380463
Here goes the link...
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z500-59-380463-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhz5g5p68vuzg?pid=COMDHZ5DPFC2YZHY&ref=b2db0a0e-a1e7-46e9-9dcc-fd4117fd8e2b

.
.
.
Feeling ecstatic!!! All thanks to @SunE... And thanks to Flipkart too!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Just check-out-the-latest-games gaming. *Not hardcore gamer here.*



& you spent about 7k (49k now) just for *2GB* GT 740m
when you know that even 1 GB won't be completely used & you could have saved 3-4k by getting a 1 GB version


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 2, 2013)

why are u spending 4k more for an extra 1gb ddr3 memory for gt 740m. 2gb is an overkill especially since resolution is not much and also not being gddr5 means no need of much memory for bandwidth.
Is Fk really selling the 1gb one for 45k or not?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely...
Man even my HD 6770 which is far powerful than this GT 740m cannot use all of its 1GB VRam..


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no problem mate just sharing what I thought might be useful. Glad to see it made you so happy 

All those who are complaining that OP should've gone for the 1 GB version, well the price difference is only 4k and the extra(probably unnecessary) improvement of the 2 GB GPU is not all you get, but you also get 6 GB of RAM instead of 4 in the lower priced model. I can confirm this because I've confirmed the same from the Lenovo dealers in Kolkata(I saw their price chart).


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

SunE said:


> 6 GB of RAM instead of 4 in the lower priced model.


----------



## SunE (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ I know flipkart doesn't list it but if you google the exact model number all the results show you 6 GB.

*www.google.co.in/search?q=z500+593...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2013)

Just curious if 2GB of GPU of my laptop be fully utilized ?

I think it should do.....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

SunE said:


> ^^ I know flipkart doesn't list it but if you google the exact model number all the results show you 6 GB.
> 
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=z500+593...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a



Yeah but you should also know that FK sells some customised versions.. (see what they are selling instead of google)
It is so because I remember a FK specific Trinity laptop by HP(probably G6-2010ax)



anupam_pb said:


> Just curious if 2GB of GPU of my laptop be fully utilized ?
> 
> I think it should do.....



Never..


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> & you spent about 7k (49k now) just for *2GB* GT 740m
> when you know that even 1 GB won't be completely used & you could have saved 3-4k by getting a 1 GB version


for the extra 7k i get these...
1. DVD drive
2. Great battery life
3. better GPU
4. backlit keyboard



Chaitanya said:


> Absolutely...
> Man even my HD 6770 which is far powerful than this GT 740m cannot use all of its 1GB VRam..


Brother, u have gone nuts... 6770m is at the top of class 3 GPUs whereas gt740m is at the top of class 2 GPUs. Courtesy: notebookcheck.net



shadow said:


> why are u spending 4k more for an extra 1gb ddr3 memory for gt 740m. 2gb is an overkill especially since resolution is not much and also not being gddr5 means no need of much memory for bandwidth.
> Is Fk really selling the 1gb one for 45k or not?


2gb of GPU memory is sort of future proofing although my CPU is not at all future proof.  
The 1gb gt740m model is priced at 45990...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

Man you missed that i didn't put m??
I said i have *desktop version of HD 6770*



thinkdigit123 said:


> 2gb of GPU memory is sort of future proofing although my CPU is not at all future proof.
> The 1gb gt740m model is priced at 45990...



I would have recommended this 46k version instead..

Future proofing??


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

SunE said:


> All those who are complaining that OP should've gone for the 1 GB version, well the price difference is only 4k and the extra(probably unnecessary) improvement of the 2 GB GPU is not all you get, but you also get 6 GB of RAM instead of 4 in the lower priced model. I can confirm this because I've confirmed the same from the Lenovo dealers in Kolkata(I saw their price chart).


+1
FK often mistypes the specs section! So its very much possible that its 6gb and not 4gb of RAM.
((please be 6gb...please be 6gb...  ))



Chaitanya said:


> Man you missed that i didn't put m??
> I said i have *desktop version of HD 6770*


Oww!! Sorry sorry sorry! My bad!!



Chaitanya said:


> Future proofing??


*I suppose*, future games would have larger texture sizes and thereby needing more GPU memory. I maybe talking utter trash. Please bear with me. 



SunE said:


> I've confirmed the same from the Lenovo dealers in Kolkata(I saw their price chart).


Please give me the Lenovo dealer name and contact details where u had checked...


----------



## savvy (Jul 2, 2013)

@thinkdigit : gr8 man... even i was looking for the samsung one, but it was SunE who told about the lenovo one... But i didn't know that you don't know about the lenovo one... It was discussed before your order.. However now it seems everything right for you ... 
Are you sure your model has backlit keyboard ?? bcz 2 gb vram dosen't worth as everyone said... 
Now cheers for your purchase... I am waiting for its arrival in local market.... or if it already has been arrived can anyoune tell me any dealer name in kolkata. ???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> *I suppose*, future games would have larger texture sizes and thereby needing more GPU memory. I maybe talking utter trash. Please bear with me.



No problem we all were/are noobs at some points 

Well see Larger Vram & future games with higher textures both are true but your GPU will not be able to process them quick enough.. so FPS takes a nose dive & then you turn settings down & at end of day you end up with using 512-768 MB of vram


----------



## savvy (Jul 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Well see Larger Vram & future games with higher textures both are true but your GPU will not be able to process them quick enough.. so FPS takes a nose dive & then you turn settings down & at end of day you end up with using 512-768 MB of vram


+1 to this...


----------



## SunE (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey I posted this before also but now I see that it didn't get posted.

Anyways the dealer in Kolkata that I'm talking about is the Lenovo exclusive showroom located at eMall(ground floor) in Chandni.

Over there I got a quote for 49.5k and it was readily available. Maybe you could even get it for cheaper if you bargain a bit.


Some good news: I just bought this beauty(Z500) from flipkart (thnx Mom & Dad  ). Expecting delivery by 12 Jul. @OP when are you expecting yours?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

What the hell!!! Come on flipkart customer care executives!! I had placed the order over the phone and this damned guy selected the wrong address for shipping!!! I guess what happens, happens for good. Thinking of cancelling the order and getting the 1gb gpu version instead... Gotta call up flipkart.

And will visit e-mall today itself. If everything is well and fine and i get a few hundred bucks less, i shall buy from there itself...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

^Good for you but really bad service from FK..


----------



## savvy (Jul 3, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> And will visit e-mall today itself. If everything is well and fine and i get a few hundred bucks less, i shall buy from there itself...


Please do update about the quote...



SunE said:


> Anyways the dealer in Kolkata that I'm talking about is the Lenovo exclusive showroom located at eMall(ground floor) in Chandni.


Thanks man for your info... Bad luck, it is overpriced...


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

@ALL....

today i combed the entire Chandni Chowk & G.C. Avenue & e-Mall area for the Z500 with 740m. Most shops have the Z500 with 635m so plz check at the stores before buying. Here are the final concluding details from today's field-trip.

First, Z500 with *1gb gt740m comes with 4gb ram* whereas the *2gb gt740m model comes with 6gb ram*. Confirmed. Damn you flipkart!

Second, we Indians are still not lucky enough to get backlit keyboard on the Z500. Its confirmed there is *no backlit keyboard*. Flipkart, please check properly before you post the specs.

Third, there is a *Rs 2000 gift voucher* redeemable from Lenovo website on registration of the laptop.

Fourth, *flipkart is overpricing*. Here goes the price quotes (KOLKATA). All prices are inclusive of taxes and on cash payment: 

The 2gb gt740m model (Z500 59-380463)...
>> 49.5k @ Lenovo Exclusive, ground floor, e-mall
>> 48.5k @ technocrat, CR avenue
>> *47.8k* @ computer gallery, CR avenue & GC avenue crossing

The 1gb gt740m model (Z500 59-380480)...
>> 43.8k @ Lenovo Exclusive, ground floor, e-mall
>> 44.5k @ technocrat, CR avenue
>> *42.5k* @ computer gallery, CR avenue & GC avenue crossing


HENCE, *i have booked the Z500 with 2gb gt740m* for 47.8k and a friend has booked the 1gb gt740m for 42.5k at Computer gallery.
I will be going on Friday afternoon, 5th July 2013, to get it. _Anyone interested to buy any of the Z500 variants may come with me for the purchase. We shall get better discounts as per my negotiations with the shopkeeper. PM or mail me for my contact details._
So, @SunE, please cancel your flipkart order ASAP and come over on Friday. 


Please note: Computer gallery is giving some freebies like keyboard guard, screen guard, Lenovo branded backpack, a branded mouse. On pressing harder, some more freebies maybe obtained. Over to my dad for the haggling part.  

Thanks all!!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> @ALL....
> 
> 
> HENCE, *i have booked the Z500 with 2gb gt740m* for 47.8k and a friend has booked the 1gb gt740m for 42.5k at Computer gallery.
> ...



My friend may go for the 1GB variant too but he's in Delhi 

And do give us hands on review and tell ur friend to do the same


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> My friend may go for the 1GB variant too but he's in Delhi


Ask him to come over to the City of Joy and make himself happy.   



deepanshuchg said:


> And do give us hands on review and tell ur friend to do the same


Sure brother! 
And i guess this thread needs to be closed once the purchase is made...bcz its header name is samsung np370.  
 I'm gonna open a new thread.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Sure brother!
> And i guess this thread needs to be closed once the purchase is made...bcz its header name is samsung np370.
> I'm gonna open a new thread.



Haha didn't noticed it 

Btw why ain't lenovo listing this laptop on their website or they are doing and I have missed it?  If that's the case do let me know the link


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Btw why ain't lenovo listing this laptop on their website or they are doing and I have missed it?  If that's the case do let me know the link


Lenovo website isn't updated yet. If you are worrying about warranty and all, then fear not. Bcz i have confirmed about this model form Lenovo exclusive showroom. Hence this is made for Indian markets.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

Q





thinkdigit123 said:


> Lenovo website isn't updated yet. If you are worrying about warranty and all, then fear not. Bcz i have confirmed about this model form Lenovo exclusive showroom. Hence this is made for Indian markets.



Cool.   

Now am just thinking if I should buy it from Lenovo showroom or some local dealers (not lenovo authorised dealers). 
Can we bargain with in lenovo showroom or do they sell on MRP price(fixed)? 

What price they quoted you when you visited them?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Now am just thinking if I should buy it from Lenovo showroom or some local dealers (not lenovo authorised dealers).
> Can we bargain with in lenovo showroom or do they sell on MRP price(fixed)?
> 
> What price they quoted you when you visited them?



Very little bargaining at the exclusive store. It was 49.5k fixed for the 2gb gt740m. But for the 1gb gt740m, they had initially quoted 44.5k, and after bargaining, they settled at 43.8k. 
I suggest u take from a multi-brand retailer or local dealer.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

@thinkdigit123: Usually the freebies are cheap quality products (my friend was offered 5 things, but we negotiated & ended up with Dell wireless mouse worth 600 that time).
Try to get some quality products from the shopkeeper............

And don't buy get a pen drive as freebie....... I'll advise u to buy a USB 3.0 pen drive, otherwise u would regret not buying one afterwards


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 3, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Very little bargaining at the exclusive store. It was 49.5k fixed for the 2gb gt740m. But for the 1gb gt740m, they had initially quoted 44.5k, and after bargaining, they settled at 43.8k.
> I suggest u take from a multi-brand retailer or local dealer.



Hmm will see


----------



## SunE (Jul 3, 2013)

@thinkdigit123 Good to know that you got it for so cheap! But I'm afraid I can't cancel my flipkart order as I bought it with 6 month EMI option (got no cash left as had to pay for college this month + bought a Grand for my Dad today ). If I want to buy with full cash I'll have to wait till Puja/Diwali but I need my laptop urgently.

Anyways congrats in advance. Do post some pics & stuff


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> @thinkdigit123: Usually the freebies are cheap quality products (my friend was offered 5 things, but we negotiated & ended up with Dell wireless mouse worth 600 that time).
> Try to get some quality products from the shopkeeper............
> 
> And don't buy get a pen drive as freebie....... I'll advise u to buy a USB 3.0 pen drive, otherwise u would regret not buying one afterwards



See, while getting the lappy on friday i shall try one more thing. I will tell the shopkeeper that i do not want any damn freebies, instead gimme another 400 rs off on the laptop price. 
Hope he agrees! 





SunE said:


> @thinkdigit123 Good to know that you got it for so cheap! But I'm afraid I can't cancel my flipkart order as I bought it with 6 month EMI option (got no cash left as had to pay for college this month + bought a Grand for my Dad today ). If I want to buy with full cash I'll have to wait till Puja/Diwali but I need my laptop urgently


Ow! Anyways, congrats to you to!
Lets  bcz we are now gonna be the proud owners of the Z500 with gt 740m!!!  


BTW, off topic, how is the galaxy grand? It uses an ancient proccy, so any lags in gaming? your dad is using it so i guess it wont be put to its extreme use or is he a mobile gaming freak too??      how is the camera quality?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> See, while getting the lappy on friday i shall try one more thing. I will tell the shopkeeper that i do not want any damn freebies, instead gimme another 400 rs off on the laptop price.
> Hope he agrees!
> 
> BTW, off topic, how is the galaxy grand? It uses an ancient proccy, so any lags in gaming? your dad is using it so i guess it wont be put to its extreme use or is he a mobile gaming freak too??      how is the camera quality?



Good......

Grand is a nice phone, just its screen resolution is bad for its screen size(800x480 in 5", ppi < 200). Camera is same as Galaxy S2, flash is better than S2 though. It has dual core cortex A9 made by broadcom, decent, approx same as S2 Plus...... Overall a great dual SIM phone but low ppi...... Its a good phone for normal users, u won't feel the need for better ppi if browsing net in mobile mode.


----------



## SunE (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks & congrats to you too. 

Grand is actually a really great phone. First I thought it wouldn't be any good at all but once I opened the box, it simply blew me away. The metallic blue color looks fantastic. Everything is fine and smooth. The CPU is a 1.2 GHz dual core A9 so it's not that old at all. In fact it actually feels snappier than my Note right now 

My dad plays a couple of games like Highway Rider, Bottle Shoot,etc. just the standard 5-minute break ones. They all work nicely.

Back in college I used a Grand belonging to a senior of mine. He had games like Temple Run 1&2, Subway Surf, Airfix Dogfighter installed and they all worked brilliantly.

Though the screen is low PPI, the quality is really good and it won't hamper your experience. Alll in all a great buy for 18.5k


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

I would still prefer the Micromax A116 Canvas HD with mediatek 6589 chipset and PowerVR SGX 544 GPU. And the HD screen is brilliant.
 BTW, i use a Canvas 2 A110 now...this is a pretty good phone too. And this comes from an ex-S2 user. ((my S2 was stolen from my hostel.    miss u sweetheart! ))


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Just curious if 2GB of GPU of my laptop be fully utilized ?
> 
> I think it should do.....


OT
In GTA 4 i turned all the settings to maximum and the memory usage was around 1.6 GB.

is there any software to check how much vram is used ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> is there any software to check how much vram is used ??



GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility

It should work..


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> In GTA 4 i turned all the settings to maximum and the memory usage was around 1.6 GB.


...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> I would still prefer the Micromax A116 Canvas HD with mediatek 6589 chipset and PowerVR SGX 544 GPU. And the HD screen is brilliant.
> BTW, i use a Canvas 2 A110 now...this is a pretty good phone too. And this comes from an ex-S2 user. ((my S2 was stolen from my hostel.    miss u sweetheart! ))



Now I can remember u............
Naveen introduced me once to u.......


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Now I can remember u............
> Naveen introduced me once to u.......


Ow ya ya ya!!! We are were introduced in Room 401. We were discussing about the Mali-400 GPU in the S2. I remember hazily!  

MODS / ADMINS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD. ITS PURPOSE IS SERVED.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2013)

bro if you got your laptop ??
please give us review we are waiting


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 6, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> bro if you got your laptop ??
> please give us review we are waiting



You are saying this to thinkdigit123.  Right?  
If so he has already provided his review. Check in lenovo z500 with 740m thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=175511


----------

